# Sony Xperia XA, XP and X phones coming up



## editor (May 4, 2016)

These are the ones replacing the z series.

They don't look that exciting but the cheapo XA seems the most interesting (£239) compared to the £459 X.





Phone


----------



## editor (May 4, 2016)

I don't quite get where Sony are going with this. The cheapest one looks the best.











Xperia X official design video – blurring the line between your phone and your world

Xperia X camera – for unexpectedly beautiful moments

Turns out the Sony Xperia X will be cheaper than we thought


----------



## skyscraper101 (May 4, 2016)

X Performance won't be available in the UK by the sounds of it.

The potential storage capacity of the other two is great with upto 200GB MicroSD. I'd be interested to know what the battery life is.


----------



## editor (May 4, 2016)

skyscraper101 said:


> X Performance won't be available in the UK by the sounds of it.
> 
> The potential storage capacity of the other two is great with upto 200GB MicroSD. I'd be interested to know what the battery life is.


Two days, they say. Sony phones are usually great for battery life.


----------



## editor (May 18, 2016)

Niiiice. 

Sony Xperia XA Ultra hands-on


----------



## BristolEcho (Jan 28, 2021)

I've been looking at the new Sony phone and must admit I'm a bit tempted despite above budget. 

I've gone OnePlus and Huawei the last couple of times but my P20 pro is very much on its last legs and I like something with a nice screen and good camera so this kind of fits. 









						Sony Xperia 1 II review
					

What Hi-Fi? Awards 2020 winner. Sony promises audio and video excellence – and delivers




					www.whathifi.com
				




What do Urbans think? It has the headphone jack which seems important on here.

Is there something similar to the P20 though that I am overlooking. My headphones are also Sony which seems to have a positive factor.


----------



## rubbershoes (Jan 31, 2021)

Had the XA1 Ultra for a few years. It's absolutely massive but the screen surround is quite big so the actual screen size isn't as large as it could be.

The camera is fine but not as good as my daughter's iphone 8 one

The phone has been reliable and does everything I want it to. It was quite cheap too iirc


----------



## editor (Jan 31, 2021)

BristolEcho said:


> I've been looking at the new Sony phone and must admit I'm a bit tempted despite above budget.
> 
> I've gone OnePlus and Huawei the last couple of times but my P20 pro is very much on its last legs and I like something with a nice screen and good camera so this kind of fits.
> 
> ...


It's blooming pricey mind and I'd say hard to justify when you can pick up, say, a P30 Pro for half the price.


----------



## BristolEcho (Jan 31, 2021)

editor said:


> It's blooming pricey mind and I'd say hard to justify when you can pick up, say, a P30 Pro for half the price.



Yeah I was tempted to go for the p30, but I sort of like to switch around suppliers and I'd like to see what Sony can offer. Also I have very limited outgoings at the moment so can afford it - but agree £1k on a phone is pretty mental whenever I break it down. Agh.


----------



## BristolEcho (Jan 31, 2021)

I might have a look at a second hand p30 pro or one plus.


----------



## editor (Jan 31, 2021)

BristolEcho said:


> I might have a look at a second hand p30 pro or one plus.


Shop around and you can see new ones going for around £400.


----------

